# Picture Quiz 2



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

(Not that 1 is solved yet)

Who am I standing next to, where and when?

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Some nob and quite recently?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Clue 1 - sorely missed


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mine isn't sore, so it can't be that!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I bet Russell's was sore and was worried it would be missed ..... ;-)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The word " Harty" springs to mind but can't really see the connection -?

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, G, dismiss the Russell part - that is merely an aside reference to Rapide561 in the EarlyBirds thread, and nothing to do with this picture.

Though, as might be guessed, this picture is all about MHF.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Though, as might be guessed, this picture is all about MHF.
> 
> Dave


In that case, I couldn't possibly comment....  !

G


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Though, as might be guessed, this picture is all about MHF.
> 
> Dave


 :idea: Well it's not me :!: The box of mixture is *Far* too small :wink:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not really, the plaster was in a separate tub. This was just the hardening agent - rolled up Playboys .....


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_hardening agent ?_

Can't see the Viagra tablets!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Clue 2 - It was at a Global


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It was at the Global! oh wasn't there - so who is the nobjockey if you are the one taking the pic?

Greenie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Err. Damned good question, Greeny; wish I'd have thought of it!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well I know - but then again I helped make up the kit didn't I? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I won't spoil it but members may get a clue by looking through the MHF photo gallery. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Clue 3


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Given up? Want another clue? Past caring?


----------

